
How long employees are staying at the 10 biggest companies in tech - caio1982
http://www.businessinsider.com/employee-retention-rate-top-tech-companies-2017-8
======
NathanKP
There are a few problems with the very simplistic statistics in this article:

1) These stats don't account for growth in employee base. If a company is
growing their employee base by hiring new employees they could have 0%
attrition and the average duration of employment would still be low simply
because of all the new employees that just started.

2) Most of these companies have a lot of different roles. For Amazon they
obviously have fulfillment center employees working in the warehouses, folks
working in the data centers, and folks doing engineering. I suspect these
roles have very different attrition rates. The same goes for Apple, Facebook,
etc. You could have 0% attrition rate on your core engineering team but still
have a low average average employee "age" because there is high turnover in
your customer support call center.

Basically the simplistic stats in this article are absolutely worthless and
not newsworthy, which unfortunately is pretty par for the course with Business
Insider.

------
southphillyman
I avg about 2 years per company. I planned on staying in my current situation
for 5 yrs but the project has already changed drastically in my 2 yrs here. As
a result I'll probably be leaving soon. I assumed the avg Googler would stay
longer than my average duration due to the variety of things you could work on
in addition to the above avg pay

------
CyberDildonics
For some reason they felt it was relevant to cram in a comparison of the
founder's amount of time at Uber with an average employee's. Bang up job
business insider.

------
soreasan
I don't see a source for these claims. Does anyone know where Business Insider
is getting this information?

EDIT: Literally all of the information is coming from the infographic here:
[https://www.paysa.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2017/07/Disrup...](https://www.paysa.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2017/07/DisruptorsA8.png)

------
chis
Business Insider loves posting articles with out of context stats copied
directly from glassdoor.

------
positr0n
Summary:

Facebook: 2.02 years

Google: 1.90 years

Oracle: 1.89 years

Apple: 1.85 years

Amazon: 1.84 years

Twitter: 1.83 years

Microsoft: 1.81 years

Airbnb: 1.64 years

Snap Inc.: 1.62 years

Uber: 1.23 years

~~~
justforFranz
Oh OK, so they're burnout factories.

~~~
velobro
No it's just the only meaningful way to get a raise is to switch jobs

